

Our Amsterdam startup partnered with Virgin Mobile - dtsakos
http://blog.soocial.com/2011/08/12/soocial-and-virgin-mobile-to-spice-up-address-books-in-australia/

======
foob
That's awesome news, but I would love to hear some more details of how you
orchestrated this. How did you get in touch with them initially? Were they
very receptive right from the start?

------
mdbraber
Great work spif! Congrats!

------
mva
Great news, congrats!

~~~
spif
Thanks.

